# The TRUTH About Jehovah's Witnesses Part 7



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Why Donâ€™t You Accept Blood Transfusions?

Myth: Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses donâ€™t believe in medicine or medical treatment.

Fact: We seek the best possible medical care for ourselves and our families. When we have health problems, we go to doctors who have skill in providing medical and surgical care without blood. We appreciate advancements that have been made in the medical field. In fact, bloodless treatments developed to help Witness patients are now being used to benefit all in the community. In many countries, any patient can now choose to avoid blood-transfusion risks, such as blood-borne diseases, immune-system reactions, and human errors.

Myth: Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses believe that faith will heal a personâ€™s ailments.

Fact: We do not practice faith healing.

Myth: Avoiding blood transfusions is very costly.

Fact: Medical treatments that avoid blood transfusions are cost-effective. *

Myth: Many Witnesses, including children, die each year as a result of refusing blood transfusions.

Fact: This statement is totally unfounded. Surgeons regularly perform such complex procedures as heart operations, orthopedic surgery, and organ transplants without the use of blood transfusions. * Patients, including children, who do not receive transfusions usually fare as well as or better than those who do accept transfusions. * In any case, no one can say for certain that a patient will die because of refusing blood or will live because of accepting it.

Why donâ€™t Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses accept blood transfusions?

This is a religious issue rather than a medical one. Both the Old and New Testaments clearly command us to abstain from blood. (Genesis 9:4; Leviticus 17:10; Deuteronomy 12:23; Acts 15:28, 29) Also, God views blood as representing life. (Leviticus 17:14) So we avoid taking blood not only in obedience to God but also out of respect for him as the Giver of life.

Changing viewpoints

Complex surgeries can be successfully performed without blood transfusions

At one time, the medical community generally viewed strategies for avoiding transfusions, so-called bloodless medicine, as extreme, even suicidal, but this has changed in recent years. For example, in 2004, an article published in a medical education journal stated that â€œmany of the techniques developed for use in Jehovahâ€™s Witness patients will become standard practice in years to come.â€ * An article in the journal Heart, Lung and Circulation said in 2010 that â€œâ€˜bloodless surgeryâ€™ should not be limited to J[ehovahâ€™s] W[itnesses] but should form an integral part of everyday surgical practice.â€

Thousands of doctors worldwide now use blood-conservation techniques to perform complex surgeries without transfusions. Such alternatives to blood transfusions are used even in developing countries and are requested by many patients who are not Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses.

What Does the Bible Say About Blood Transfusions?

The Bible commands that we not ingest blood. So we should not accept whole blood or its primary components in any form, whether offered as food or as a transfusion. Note the following scriptures:

Genesis 9:4. God allowed Noah and his family to add animal flesh to their diet after the Flood but commanded them not to eat the blood. God told Noah: â€œ"Only flesh with its soulâ€"its bloodâ€"you must not eat."â€ This command applies to all mankind from that time on because all are descendants of Noah.

Leviticus 17:14. â€œ"You must not eat the blood of any sort of flesh, because the soul of every sort of flesh is its blood. Anyone eating it will be cut off."â€ God viewed the soul, or life, as being in the blood and belonging to him. Although this law was given only to the nation of Israel, it shows how seriously God viewed the law against eating blood.

Acts 15:20. â€œ"Abstain . . . from blood."â€ God gave Christians the same command that he had given to Noah. History shows that early Christians refused to consume whole blood or even to use it for medical reasons.

Why does God command us to abstain from blood?

There are sound medical reasons to avoid blood transfusions. More important, though, God commands that we abstain from blood because what it represents is sacred to him.â€"Leviticus 17:11; Colossians 1:20.

I hope that this has cleared up some of the misconceptions about the witnesses. If you have more questions about our beliefs please go to www.jw.org to get the answers, go to About Us then to Frequently Asked Questions. If you have any questions from me please send me a pm and I will answer any reasonable questions.

The brotherhood of Jehovah's Witnesses is unlike any other in the world. I have seen it in action. I know the 2Cool family is very close and can get a lot of things accomplished that many would think could never be done. The brotherhood of the witnesses is that personified. It is only with the help of God's holy spirit that many things I have seen are accomplished. All the glory goes to the one and only true God, Jehovah.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> * In any case, no one can say for certain that a patient will die because of refusing blood or will live because of accepting it.
> 
> Bullchit....I can & have seen live, close up, & personal, death occurring as a result of it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> shaggydog said:
> 
> 
> > * In any case, no one can say for certain that a patient will die because of refusing blood or will live because of accepting it.
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no doubt some have died because they did not accept a blood transfusion, but there is no one on earth that knows if they would have died even though they took a transfusion. There are also many that have died because they DID take a transfusion. Even many doctors these days admit that there are risks involved in transfusions. My wife has been in the medical field for over 20 years. She worked for several years for a cardiology group. Those doctors were well aware of the risks involved.
> ...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

It is a tough deal for JW and blood transfusions; that is their choice/religious beliefs. 

There is no way that I would allow a family member, especially a child to die because my religion says "no blood transfusions"! I cannot fathom how people do these types of things....

Religions are "man made"; we all have freewill on this earth, but JW beliefs are HARD TO BELIEVE IMHO.......


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

Since god views blood as life and he is the live giver 
Do you not believe that god gave man the technology to extract blood from one person to infuse it into another to continue the receiving persons life ?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

dfish said:


> Since god views blood as life and he is the live giver
> Do you not believe that god gave man the technology to extract blood from one person to infuse it into another to continue the receiving persons life ?


Great point. I would call that a Medical Miracle.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Great point. I would call that a Medical Miracle.


It is absolutely a miracle. My Nephew's death @ six years old allowed three other people to continue to live through organ donation. The recipient's family members of his heart, lungs, & kidneys also believed it was a miracle.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> shaggydog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that the hundreds of patients I have administered blood products to over the years have risked their salvation. The Bible was written back in a time where men thought that by 'blood letting' from a person would remove evil spirits from their bodies. Medicine has come a long ways, & man knows alot more about blood that they did back then. If you are in a traumatic accident, & you loose most of the blood in your body resulting in hypovolemic shock, refusing blood would result in death. If a leukemia patient refuses blood products, they will most certainly die. I have an elderly patient that was diagnosed with aplastic anemia late in life. He requires two units of blood every 7-10 days. A few months ago his wife of 53 years died. Shortly after that he was telling me that he feels so tired & has become so weak that everyday is a struggle for him especially now without his spouse. He went on to tell me that he can't give up because he loves his special needs Grandson, and he is only here at this point to help take care of him. To me this is a true angel on earth and an admirable example of being your Brother's keeper. Not only do I believe that his frequent blood transfusions aren't jeapordizing his relationship with God....I KNOW that God already has one of His rooms reserved for this selfless saint.
> ...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

dfish said:


> Since god views blood as life and he is the live giver
> Do you not believe that god gave man the technology to extract blood from one person to infuse it into another to continue the receiving persons life ?


God also gave mean the intelligence to develop the technology to make weapons of mass destruction but that does not mean he approves of it. (Isaiah 2:4) And he will certainly render judgment among the nations and set matters straight respecting many peoples. And they will have to beat their swords into plowshares and their spears into pruning shears. Nation will not lift up sword against nation, neither will they learn war anymore.

There are many things that God has given man the ability to do, it is just unfortunate that man uses many of those things to do things God does not approve of, and God does not approve of taking in blood.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as leukemia, your statement is not correct. I personally know of someone that had leukemia, would not take blood, and his leukemia was put into remission. Let me say it again, HE TOOK NO BLOOD, and his leukemia was put into remission.
> ...


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My deceased father-in-law laid in the hospital bed for two weeks dieing two years ago and the JW would not let him accept blood transfusions. *They guarded his door 24/7 until he died.*


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

baytownboy said:


> My deceased father-in-law laid in the hospital bed for two weeks dieing two years ago and the JW would not let him accept blood transfusions. *They guarded his door 24/7 until he died.*


Terrible deal brother!!

JW have freedom of religion per our founding fathers no matter how cruel/unethical it may seem.

If you ask me it is an injustice to humanity.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> shaggydog said:
> 
> 
> > Blk Jck 224 said:
> ...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

baytownboy said:


> My deceased father-in-law laid in the hospital bed for two weeks dieing two years ago and the JW would not let him accept blood transfusions. *They guarded his door 24/7 until he died.*


I can assure you that what was happening was because it was the will of your father in law. The witnesses cannot stop anything without a power of attorney. If they had that it was because it was your FIL's wishes. It was not that they would not let him accept a transfusion, it was what he requested. A post like yours does not tell the facts of the situation. It twists things just so the witnesses look bad. BE CLEAR it was your FIL's decision. Just because you disagree does not make it wrong. He kept his integrity and will reap many benefits.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> Terrible deal brother!!
> 
> JW have freedom of religion per our founding fathers no matter how cruel/unethical it may seem.
> 
> If you ask me it is an injustice to humanity.


So you don't think people should have the right to make their own decisions? Ignorance of the truths put forth in the bible is bliss for some. They have nothing to live up to.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> So you don't think people should have the right to make their own decisions? Ignorance of the truths put forth in the bible is bliss for some. They have nothing to live up to.


Not saying that shag, jus sayin I don't agree with the ideas of the JW teachings, but to each his own.

My Mom always taught me that "religion" is not a subject to argue over.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell that you don't know much about the witnesses.
> ...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> shaggydog said:
> 
> 
> > Blk Jck 224 said:
> ...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> I can assure you that what was happening was because it was the will of your father in law. The witnesses cannot stop anything without a power of attorney. If they had that it was because it was your FIL's wishes. It was not that they would not let him accept a transfusion, it was what he requested. A post like yours does not tell the facts of the situation. It twists things just so the witnesses look bad. BE CLEAR it was your FIL's decision. Just because you disagree does not make it wrong. He kept his integrity and will reap many benefits.[/QUOTE
> 
> You can assure? Were you there? Come on Shaggy, you know well and good you can't say that! How dare you say that without knowing! I feel sorry for you, not angry...
> 
> ...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

finkikin said:


> shaggydog said:
> 
> 
> > Also...
> ...


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is some more truth about this organization. They agree that children are a gift from God, but now I see how they can deny a blood trasfusion. The reputation of their organization is of more importance than prosecuting child predators within their ranks.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Shun family members*

who wake up to the deception of the watchtower so they will return?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

No offense to the JW but I don't understand the whole limit of 200k people that make it to "heaven" these guys are riding around telling everyone they see about their beliefs. If there's only 200k allowed in, I wouldn't tell a soul. You know, increase my odds a little bit.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just don't try to understand their twisted reasoning. Jesus warned us about such groups in the end times. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

This should help understand their flaw of the 144,000. 



The little flock, and entering the kingdom

The little flock

Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses have been wrongly taught by the Watchtower on John 10:16 that there are two flocks that Jesus spoke of. One earthly and one is heavenly. But according to the Bible speaking to the Jews, said â€œThere shall be ONE fold, and ONE shepherdâ€ (John 10:16.)

Witnesses are told â€œThe `other sheep' do not need any such rebirth, for their goal is life everlasting in the restored earthly Paradise as subjects of the Kingdomâ€ (Watchtower Feb. 15, 1986, p. 14).

â€œOne aspect of that secret involved Jehovahâ€™s selecting a â€œlittle flockâ€ of 144,000 humans to be associated with his Son as part of the seed, to reign with him in heaven.â€ (Examining the Scriptures Daily 2007 p.117 Nov 28.) 
There is no mention of the 144,000 being theâ€ little flock.â€ The 144,000 are described only twice in the Bible at Revelation 7 and 14, and the term Little Flock appears only once.

However, the Watchtower connects the â€œlittle flockâ€ with â€œ144,000â€ to convince their members they are one and the same, even though these terms do not appear together or are related in the Bible.

John 10:16 â€œAnd other sheep I have which are not of this fold; them also I must bring, and they will hear My voice; and there will be one flock and one shepherd.â€

Jesus is speaking of a future tense because he said â€œI was not sent except to the lost sheep of the house of Israelâ€(Matthew 15:24). This was the flock he was to shepherd when he did his ministry on earth.

Lets go back to the beginning of John 10 to understand what Jesus means. John 10:1 â€œMost assuredly, I say to you, he who does not enter the sheepfold by the door, but climbs up some other way, the same is a thief and a robber. â€œBut he who enters by the door is the shepherd of the sheepâ€ Notice what Jesus says next in v3-4 â€œTo him the doorkeeper opens, and the sheep hear his voice; and he calls his own sheep by name and leads them out. â€œAnd when he brings out his own sheep, he goes before them; and the sheep follow him, for they know his voice.â€

V.11 â€œI am the good shepherd. The good shepherd gives His life for the sheep.â€ Does he give his life for some sheep or all?

Now letâ€™s read John 10:16 about the other sheep.

John 10:14-16: â€œI am the good shepherd; and I know My sheep, and am known by My own. â€œAs the Father knows Me, even so I know the Father; and I lay down My life for the sheep.â€ According the Bible both the little flock which the Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses call the 144,000 and the earthly class are all sheep. He laid his life down for ALL the sheep, not just the 144,000.

v.16 â€œAnd other sheep I have which are not of this fold; them also I must bring, and they will hear My voice; and there will be one flock and one shepherd.â€

And they are all one flock there is no separation like the Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses have. And all the sheep are to be under â€œthat great Shepherd of the sheep, through the blood of the everlasting covenantâ€ (Heb. 13:20-21)

Jesus - John 10:27: â€œMy sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me.â€

All the sheep follow him and if they donâ€™t the verse before applies V.26 â€œBut you do not believe, because you are not of My sheep, as I said to youâ€

Jesus says they will hear My voice; he says also of the other sheep they will hear My voice. So all hear his voice and have him as their shepherd or they are not his.

The new covenant is applied to both Jews and Gentiles, who enter the body of Christ by Jesus being their mediator. Jesus reference to other Sheep makes it clear he has a single sheepfold, he is the shepherd of both Jews and Gentiles. The new covenant is applied to both Jews and Gentiles, who enter the body of Christ by Jesus being their mediator. Jesus reference to other Sheep makes it clear he has a single sheepfold, he is the shepherd of both Jews and Gentiles. Any reference by Jesus to a Little flock and to other sheep was not about two different destinations but to two different people groups.

Matt 25:31-34 â€œWhen the Son of Man comes in His glory, and all the holy angels with Him, then He will sit on the throne of His glory. â€œAll the nations will be gathered before Him, and He will separate them one from another, as a shepherd divides his sheep from the goats. â€œAnd He will set the sheep on His right hand, but the goats on the leftâ€ Then the King will say to those on His right hand, 'Come, you blessed of My Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world.â€

Jesus returns and only the sheep enter the kingdom. Who are the sheep? This is crucial to understand whom will enter the kingdom. Notice how they are divided, the sheep are not divided as those who exclusively go to heaven and those who are on earth. But sheep and goats - being saved or unsaved

How The Bible says they are wrong.

The Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses make a distinction of locations for these two groups. The kingdom of God being on earth, where the 144,000 will not be found, but the great crowd is. The Bible teaches the kingdom of heaven is the kingdom of God. The terms kingdom of God and kingdom of heaven are synonymous. It is seen in the parallel accounts of Mark 4 and Luke 8. Matthew used the term the kingdom of heaven when writing his Gospel to the Jews. (He also used the term the kingdom of God 6 times). These are not two different kingdoms, the terms â€œkingdom of Godâ€ and â€œkingdom of heavenâ€ are used interchangeably in the gospel accounts and to make them different locales for different people shows how bad the watchtowers interpretation of the Scripture is. (Compare Mt. 3:1-2 - Mark 1:14-15; Matt 13:24 -Mark 4:26; Matt 19:23 - Mark 10:23)

John 3:3 Jesus answered and said to him, â€œMost assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.â€V:5 â€œunless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.â€

Unless you are born again, (meaning spiritually reborn). You will have no part in God's kingdom. If this provision is only for the 144,000 then the great crowd will not have the kingdom!

Jesus said you will not see or ENTER the kingdom of God.

To do this one MUST personally partake of the new covenant. If this offer is only for the 144,000 then all the Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses of the great crowd today who think they will be in paradise on earth, the kingdom, will not!

The Bible does NOT say that only 144,000 people are â€œborn againâ€ 1 Jn. 5:1, says that, â€œEveryone believing that Jesus is the Christ has been BORN FROM GOD.â€ â€œEVERYONE who loves has been born from Godâ€ (1 Jn. 4:7) The Watchtower denies the Bible. saying this is for just a few.

Neither are the 144,000 the only ones written in the Lambs book of life? Rev.13 tells us if you are not found in the lambs book you will take the mark and serve the beast during the tribulation (which according to the Watchtower had to have begun with the apostles). All who dwell on the earth will worship him, whose names have not been written in the Book of Life of the Lamb slain from the foundation of the worldâ€ (Rev. 13:8).

There is not much assurance for Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses according to the Bible. They can believe the distortion of Scripture from the Watchtower or believe the Bible and be eternally blessed.

Rev. 3:5: â€œHe who overcomes shall be clothed in white garments, and I will not blot out his name from the Book of Life; what is the great crowd is wearing in chapter 7: 9, 13 (and chapt. 19:8), white robes.

Rev 7:14 describes those wearing white robes. Rev 7:9-10 After these things I looked, and behold, a great multitude which no one could number, of all nations, tribes, peoples, and tongues, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes, with palm branches in their hands, and crying out with a loud voice, saying, â€œSalvation belongs to our God who sits on the throne, and to the Lamb!â€

Their 144,000 teaching has more holes than Swiss cheese, it is probably the most insidious doctrine found in any of the cults. It is keeping people from a relationship with God.

Rev 20:15 â€œAnd anyone not found written in the Book of Life was cast into the lake of fire. So if the new covenant is just for the 144,000, and one only gets into the lambs book of life by the new birth, guess where the rest of the Jehovahâ€™s Witnesses end up?

Lets conclude: The â€œgreat crowdâ€ are not in the new covenant, they do not have Jesus for a mediator, the â€œanointedâ€ are their mediators to another mediator to God. The great crowd depends on the â€œanointedâ€ for salvation. The great crowd does not have a relationship Jehovah, they do not have any hope of everlasting life.

The Bible John 6:53-57 Then Jesus said to them, â€œMost assuredly, I say to you, unless you eat the flesh of the Son of Man and drink His blood, you have no life in you.â€ Whoever eats My flesh and drinks My blood has eternal life, and I will raise him up at the last day.â€â€¦ â€œHe who eats My flesh and drinks My blood abides in Me, and I in him. â€œAs the living Father sent Me, and I live because of the Father, so he who feeds on Me will live because of Me.â€ Jesus is speaking of the new covenant, his body broken and the blood shed. A Jehovahâ€™s Witness needs to know if they are not directly and personally part of the new covenant Jesus says they do not abide in him, and they will not be part of the resurrection. No hope of paradise earth.

The Bible has two people groups consistently mentioned Jews and Gentiles. The other sheep that He mentions are redeemed Gentiles, who also are recipients of the same salvation.
Paul described in detail that Gentiles would become united with Jews as one body: one sheepfold under one shepherd.

Ephesians 2:11-18 â€œTherefore keep bearing in mind that formerly YOU were people of the nations as to flesh; â€œuncircumcisionâ€ YOU were called by that which is called â€œcircumcisionâ€ made in the flesh with hands- that YOU were at that particular time without Christ, alienated from the state of Israel and strangers to the covenants of the promise, and YOU had no hope and were without God in the world. But now in union with Christ Jesus YOU who were once far off have come to be near by the blood of the Christ. For he is our peace, he who made the two parties one and destroyed the wall in between that fenced them off. By means of his flesh he abolished the enmity, the Law of commandments consisting in decrees, that he might create the two peoples in union with himself into one new man and make peace; and that he might fully reconcile both peoples in one body to God through the torture stake, because he had killed off the enmity by means of himself. And he came and declared the good news of peace to YOU, the ones far off, and peace to those near, because through him we, both peoples, have the approach to the Father by one spirit.â€

NWT Eph. 4:4: â€œOne body there is, and one spirit, even as YOU were called in the one hope to which YOU were called.â€ Gentiles would become part of this one flock that began with believing Jews.

God has a body of which Christ is the head, itâ€™s called the church. He does not have an organization, God is not a CEO. He does not treat you as an employee, He wants a relationship with you. To have this relationship one is in need of the Holy Spirit that will give spiritual life, otherwise you are still dead in your sins without him.

The Bible teaches that ALL believers have within them the Spirit of God. â€œNow if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of hisâ€ (Rom. 8:9)

Heb. 9:15: â€œAnd for this reason He is the Mediator of the new covenant, by means of death, for the redemption of the transgressions under the first covenant, that those who are called may receive the promise of the eternal inheritance.â€ Without Jesus as your Mediator, you're not in the New Covenant! He has to directly be mediating FOR YOU. Not having Christ as your mediator means you are unforgiven of your sins and cannot know Jehovah God. The Watchtower clearly shuts off heaven to their followers. Even the 144,000 do not go because they are going because depend on their works, so they are not in the new covenant of grace.

Jesus said Mt.16:16 he says â€œI will build MY churchâ€ His members were called sheep who are part of a flock.

Acts 20:28, Paul tells the elders, â€œBe on guard for yourselves and for all the flock, among which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers, to shepherd the church of God, which HE PURCHASED WITH HIS OWN BLOOD.â€ If Jesus did not purchased you with his blood you are NOT Christians, you not forgiven of your sins.

Jesus in Matthew 23:13: â€œWoe to you, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You shut the kingdom of heaven in men's faces. You yourselves do not enter, nor will you let those enter who are trying to.â€

In the end the apostle Paulâ€™s statement echoes into the kingdom halls â€œLet God be true and every man be a liarâ€ (Rom.3:4) Test it by the Word of God and let God be true in your life.




In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I almost did it!! Refuse to post on this string. 

But I have known two people brought up in the "religion" that were brought to the brink of suicide, by JWs., shunned by everyone they knew including parents and siblings. One for smoking a pack of cigs a week.

I am glad to say, after much support they are now "normal" very happy people that created new lives for themselves and their children and cannot believe how they once believed in this cult.

Sorry if I hurt anyones' feelings, but this is a wolf in religions' clothing!!

I will post no more on this subject.

Later
R3F


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Red3fish,

I full understand what you are saying. Too many fall prey to them and are brain washed in believing lies. I started a thread how to identify cults. I did not give any cult names, but almost all identifying points line up with this one. Glad your family members are out and safe now. 

Also, you are probably a better man by staying out of these discussions because there is one who is aggressive in their replies in favor of the JW's. I try to be quiet, but feel compelled to speak the truth. I struggle with doing so as sometimes my human sinful side will take over. However, the truth must be defended. I can only pray that the Holy Spirit will lead and guide as to exactly what to say through this sinful man. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Red3fish. I respect your decision to post no further on this thread. I myself post not to attack or belittle anyone. I do it because I know there are many who are snared by cults and realize that something is wrong but are to scared to get out. Hopefully the stories or experiences posted will give them that extra motivation they need to get out. Cults don't discriminate - they take all people. God bless.


----------

